# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Сервер взаимодействия 1С

## Mekok

Добрый день. 
Установлена платформа 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.13.1690)  и конфигурация 1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2 (2.2.2.127).  Конфигурация ERP зарегистрирована на локально установленном сервере взаимодействия версии 5.0.37. Количество одновременных  пользователей от 50 до 250. 

Сервер 1С Предприятия установлен на Linux Ubuntu 16.04 
Аппаратные характеристики сервера 1C предприятия: 22vCPU, 132 GB RAM, SSD-диск 

База данных: PostgresSQL на Linux Ubuntu 16.04 
Аппаратные характеристики сервера 1C предприятия: 18vCPU, 112 GB RAM, SSD-диск 

Сервер взаимодействия установлен на Linux Ubuntu 16.04 
Аппаратные характеристики сервера взаимодействия: 2vCPU, 4GB RAM 

Имеется проблема с Системой взаимодействия, которая заключается в следующем: при одновременной работе более 50 пользователей новые пользователи могут авторизоваться, после чего у них интерфейс  приложения 1С "зависает", невозможно переходить в меню и пункты. В некоторых случаях помогает удаление пользовательского кэша 1С на компьютере, после чего можно зайти 1 раз, на этом компьютере, следующие попытки войти снова приводят к зависанию. 

Если остановить сервер взаимодействия или обработкой отменить регистрацию системы взаимодействия - конфигурация начинает работать нормально. Если перезапустить систему взаимодействия - платформа непродолжительное время может работать нормально, от 30 минут до 2 часов, после чего снова начинаются зависания. Время проявления зависания уменьшается если одновременно заходит большое количество пользователей, от 50-100 человек. При этом деградации производительности во время зависания ни на одном сервере не наблюдается, работа серверов стабильна, есть достаточное  количество свободной оперативной памяти и ядер. 

Проблема началась после перехода на на платформу 8.3.13.1644 и сервер взаимодействия версии 4.0.73, а затем и на 8.3.13.1690 и  5.0.37. Ранее, до перехода на 8.13, на платформах, включая 8.3.12.1685 - всё работало нормально. 

Когда были платформы до 8.3.12 - использовали PostgreSQL 9.6.3 и для сервера взаимодействия, и для сервера базы данных.  После обновления  платформы до 8.3.13.1644 проблема с зависанием появилась при использовании PostgreSQL 9.6.3, после чего обновили PostgreSQL до  версии 11.1 на сервере баз данных, и до последней версии в ветке 9.6 - на сервере взаимодействия. Проблема так и сохранилась, и от версии PostgreSQl не зависит. 

Устанавливали сервер взаимодействия заново, на чистую систему, без обновления существующей установки сервера взаимодействия. 

Вопросы: куда копать, что смотреть? В конфигурации установлен режим совместимости с 8.3.11, может ли это меть влияние? Как ограничить количество подключений пользователей к серверу взаимодействия?  В техподдержку 1с написал, ответ жду уже больше месяца, результата пока нет.

----------


## Online_Z

Информация для размышления:
Начиная с 10.09.2019 пользователям ранее выпущенных лицензий уровня ПРОФ станет недоступна расширенная функциональность уровня КОРП (в том числе и возможность использовать "1С:Сервер взаимодействия"). Также начнут действовать ограничения использования лицензий при превышении 500 сеансов пользователей и/или использовании более 12 ядер процессора.
Для лицензий уровня ПРОФ, приобретенных до 11.02.2019 г. можно бесплатно снять ограничение на количество сеансов и ядер процессоров, но для возможности использования сервера взаимодействия и других возможностей лицензий уровня КОРП необходимо сделать апгрейд лицензий с ПРОФ на КОРП на платной основе.

----------


## unnamsa

пока что работает

----------

